# Elysium III + Beethoven



## PMalthouse (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey There,

I wanted to share something beautiful I have heard. I found it on a myspace page and its Beethoven's Immortal Beloved letters sung to Moonlight Sonata. 
www.myspace.com/elysiumiii
You should really check it out, I would love to know what you all think.

P x


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Amazing. Thanks for the link.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought it was ok. Maybe the vocal part could have been a bit quieter or had more interaction with the piano part rather than just using it as background all the way through. I was a little restless by the end of it so I think it could be improved.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I guess they transcribed one hand into vocal and to my ears it is very impressive.


----------

